# Canal de potencia skp 3600 roto (quemado)



## djpusse (May 16, 2009)

Hola foro tengo una potencia skp 3600 la misma se le rompio un canal el mismo tiene 14 trans. PNP a2151a y 14 trans. NPN c6011a, se me han quemado 3 PNP y 1 NPN no he podido conseguir los originales (o sea los a2151a y los c6011a) he conseguido los reemplazos que son los 2sc5200 NPN y los 2sa1943 PNP, ahora lo que yo me pregunto y que no quiero que me deje a pata en una fiesta es si mezclando los transistores andara bien¿? o tendre que cambiarlos a todos, de ultima segun mis conocimientos el canal tiene 2 etapas (o sea 7 trans. NPN y 7 trans. PNP) una etapa amplifica a la otra no es asi¿? los trans. que se quemaron es de una etapa... 


ahi de bajo les dejo unas fotos del canal... y de los trans.


espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## xavirom (May 16, 2009)

mmm....., lo mejor es cambiarlos a todos, y si hilamos más fino, habría que por lo menos aparearlos controlando la ganancia de los mismos (hFE), ahora bien, si lo que manda es el bolsillo, y los transistores que conseguiste son reemplazos directos, la decisión es tuya, de cualquier manera, antes, te recomiendo que midas todos los transistores del canal que no funciona(drivers, entrada, etc), diodos incluidos, y antes de volver a dar tensión, intercales resistencias de +/- 33 ohms 10W en serie con cada rama de la alimentación de la etapa para limitar la corriente y no se queme nada (después de los electrolíticos de la fuente), medí que no haya tensión contínua en la salida y para darte una idea de la corriente que está consumiendo la etapa, medí la caída de tensión que hay en las resistencias que pusiste en serie y dividila por el valor de las mismas. Los siete y siete PNP/NPN transistores que  decís, amplifican unos el semiciclo positivo de la señal y los otros el negativo. Saludos


----------



## djpusse (May 16, 2009)

bueno entonces voy a cambiarlos todos no quiero volver a desarmarla y antes de poner los nuevos trans. tengo que aparearlos todos me tienen que dar igual ¿? que hago si no son iguales los cambio por otros¿? ahora no entendi bien, un conjunto de 7 PNP y 7 NPN amplifican un semiciclo ¿?(porque este canal de potencia tiene 2 conjunto de 7 NPN y 2 conjunto de 7 PNP en total 14 PNP y 14 NPN)  o 7 PNP amlifican el semiciclo Positivo y los 7NPN el ciclo Negativo¿? Gracias...


----------



## xavirom (May 17, 2009)

Hola, podría tratarse de una salida en puente, te tendrías que fijar en la salida a parlantes a donde va conectado el negativo de los mismos, si va conectado al 0v (negativo o chasis) se trata de una salida complementaria ( no había entendido bien tu explicación), entonces por lo que vos comentás se trataría de 14 transistores para el semiciclo positivo y 14 para el negativo, en cambio si no va  al 0v, tendrías una salida en puente. En cuanto a aparearlos, tendrían que tener un hFE los mas parecido posible, si tenés como medirlo te sugiero que los midas al momento de comprarlos, si no tendría que comprar de mas y descartar los que están muy diferentes, a veces en los encapsulados suelen venir números y letras que indican fecha de fabricación, lote, etc., sería interesante que estos números sean iguales lo que te podría indicar que pueden ser muy parecidos entre sí. Suerte.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (May 17, 2009)

Lo mejor es cambiarlos todos porque si no consigues los originales se te va a volver a quemar otra vez, te lo digo por experiencia...


----------



## djpusse (May 17, 2009)

Hola xavirom Gracias por tu ayuda... hay un conjunto de 7 PNP y 7 NPN que digamos que amplifican al semiciclo negativo el cual va con un cable negro (ver foto 017) a chasis y el otro conjunto de 7 PNP y 7 NPN amplifican el semiciclo positivo el cual va al parlante pasando anteriormente por la proteccion... los transistores que se quemaron son de el semiciclo negativo... ahora yo me pregunto hara falta que cambie solo los del semiciclo negativo¿? o los del positivos tambien (siendo que esta en perfecto estado)¿? ahora porque se quemo ¿? siendo que la estoy usando para tirar solo agudos y se usa a 1/4 de volumen  


todos los cables estan bien y la potencia tiene proteccion por exeso de temperatura de corriente y corte circuito la verdad no entiendo porque se quemo.

con respecto a los transistores que compre tienen estos datos en este orden:
2SC5200
0  ` 835
 japan


2SA1943
0   ` 836
 japan  

Todos dicen lo mismo... yo compre solo 2 de cada uno 
Los NPN el tester me da 89 hFE los dos por igual
Los PNP el tester me da 79 hFE los dos por igual 

Ultima pregunta tanto como los PNP y los NPN me tienenque dar igual o rondar en los valores¿?


Gacias todos los dias se aprende cosas nuevas...


----------



## djpusse (May 17, 2009)

Gracias oscar los quiero cambiar  todos pero estoy viendo porque a lo mejor es al vicio cambiar los de el semiciclo positivo ya que esta en perfecto estado


Gracias por tu ayuda...


----------



## xavirom (May 17, 2009)

En principio es válido lo que decís, si solo están quemados los de un semiciclo, bastaría con cambiar solo esos, ahora bien, con esto que te voy a decir ahora no te quiero confundir, pero a veces sucede que los medís con un tester y te da que está todo bien, pero a veces ocurre un fenómeno por el cual se destruye parte de la juntura y hace que un transistor tenga una superficie de silicio menor y reduce la capacidad de conducir corriente y luego cuando está funcionando se quema. Si el equipo es tuyo, y trabajás con él, quizá te convenga pensar en cambiar todos, así como resulta difícil determinar por que se quemó si estaba todo normal, también resulta difícil decidir si cambiar a todos o no. En cuanto a la ganacia, tienen que tener un valor lo más parecido posible los del mismo tipo, siempre vas a encontrar diferencias entre PNP y NPN, idealmente los de ambas polaridad deberían parecerse. Cuando estás trabajando con mucha potencia, a veces pasar por alto algún detalle que no tiene importancia en amplificador de poca potencia, resulta catastrófico en uno de mucha.


----------



## djpusse (May 17, 2009)

Gracias xavirom voy a cambiar solo los del semiciclo negativo ya que se me van aprox $150 en los repuestos del mismo... despuesvere que hago con el otro en una de esas anda bien

ahora vos que me decis en cuanto la calidad de sonido influye al no ser originales ¿?


Gracias xavirom me has dado una gran mano...



una preg que nada que ver con el tema de la potencia porque no me llega ningun mail a mi casilla para que aporte ayuda o información ¿? 


Gracias


----------



## Cacho (May 18, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> una preg que nada que ver con el tema de la potencia porque no me llega ningun mail a mi casilla para que aporte ayuda o información ¿?



¿Y por qué debería llegarte algo así al mail?

Sólo te tienen que llegar las notificaciones de nuevos mensajes en los hilos a los que estés suscripto. ¿Estás esperando algo distinto?

Saludos


----------



## xavirom (May 18, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> ahora vos que me decis en cuanto la calidad de sonido influye al no ser originales ¿?



Puede habre alguna diferencia, nada importante, algo no mensurable por el oido, (no sos audiófilo no?), porque ahí estamos fritos.

Comenta luego como te fue.


----------



## djpusse (May 18, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ¿Y por qué debería llegarte algo así al mail?
> 
> Sólo te tienen que llegar las notificaciones de nuevos mensajes en los hilos a los que estés suscripto. ¿Estás esperando algo distinto?
> 
> Saludos




si va eso es lo que espero como todos aportan y me estan dando una gran ayuda yo tambien lo quiero hacer

Esperare jeje Gracias cacho


----------



## djpusse (May 18, 2009)

xavirom dijo:
			
		

> Puede habre alguna diferencia, nada importante, algo no mensurable por el oido, (no sos audiófilo no?), porque ahí estamos fritos.
> 
> Comenta luego como te fue.




Soy bastante pretencioso con eso jeje

Hoy voy a hacer el pedido el miercoles me estarian llegando los repuestos 
la armo y les comento lo que obtuve

Gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (May 19, 2009)

Hola dj. Me agrego al post porque recientemente construi una clon de la mx700 de qsc y los principales problemas los tuve con los transistores de salida. Conseguir los originales me costo mas horas que la construccion de la potencia completa. Hay un post sobre esta unidad en el foro. 
resulta que averiguando hay muchas falsificaciones de los transistores de toshuva y este puede ser un gran problema a la hora de armar (reparar) una unidad de las caracteristicas de la que mencionas. este bichito tira 800 watts rms en carga de 8 ohms por canal. Osea,               no es una unidad cualquirea. No tiene 14 transistores por canal para nada, maneja corrientes grandes y una pequeña pavadita a la salida y explota.
Por mi reciente experiencia y para evitarte dolores de cabeza te sugiero hacer lo siguiente si es que tienes todavia pensado repararla tu mismo:

1 - si consigues transistores originales que sean los 2sa1943 y los 2sc5200. Los originales tienen varios tips para identificarlos pero a mi lo mejor fue la prueba cañon: pasarles corriente y tension tal cual el grafio del SOA y listo.
 En principio si pasa esta prueba luego los apareo en hFe.
La prueba la puedes ver aca: http://www.yoreparo.com/blogs/gomez-meda/electronica/transistores-falsificados.html
solamente que en lugar de la linea de 120 volts intercalo un autotransformador de 220 a 110 y listo. Luego vas agregando lamparas hasta que pasen 1 amper por el mismo y conmutandolo unas 10 veces de 1 seg cada una SIN DISIPADOR no explota.

Los truchos (en mi caso los de hasta 12 pesos argentinos) explotaban todos a la primera o segunda prueba.
Los buenos (alreredor de 22 pesos cada uno) andan perfecto.

solamente con esos TR anda la unidad en 4 y en 2 ohms. 

espero no haber llegado tarde.

PD: recomendacion 1: cambio de todos los transistores N y P.
       recomendacion 2: antes de colocar los tr de potencia, primero verificar con un osciloscopio y generador de señal el correcto funcionamiento de la terjeta de drivers, ya que de lo contrario esta quema la salida.
       cambio de las r de emisor o colector (no tengo el diagrama) ya que generalmente se estropean. Son baratas.
       Solo cuando tiene ondas seno bien definidas en la salida de los predrivers y los drivers, entonces colocas un par de tr de cada uno (n y P9 y pruebas SIN CARGA el funcionamiento de la potencia y sin tocar nada. Haces los del post de fogonazo y testeado todo entonces si conectas el rsto de los tr y a calibrar se ha dicho.


saludos y PACIENCIAAAAA sino sale caro. Esto es audio profecional, no son amplificador de casa, si no esta todo perfecto explota.    

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## djpusse (May 19, 2009)

Hola juan jose Gracias por asustarme jeje sip estas potes trabajan con ua gran cantidad de W y por mas buena que sea la proteccion un corto en la salida no lo va a salvar 


   con respecto al provador de tr esta muy bueno para probar los 2sc5200 solo tengo que invertirle la polaridad del puente rectificador¿?

te cuento que en el unico lugar donde puedo conseguir los originales o sea los c6011a y los a2151a es en la parte de reparacion en skp y que valen $20 argentinos c/u siendo que en cordoba a los 2sc5200 y los 2sa1943 que segun lo que me dijo xavirom son reemplazos directos y los consigo a $6.90 argentinos

este es el num de tel de skp (011) 4655-3333 interno creo que era 620

encima ya hice el pedido de 16 tr

y bue habra que ponerse a romper tr nuevos cosa de que nunca lo hice jeje

PD: la pote tiene 14 tr NPN y 14 tr PNP por canal


----------



## xavirom (May 19, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> te cuento que en el unico lugar donde puedo conseguir los originales o sea los c6011a y los a2151a es en la parte de reparacion en skp y que valen $20 argentinos c/u siendo que en cordoba a los 2sc5200 y los 2sa1943 que segun lo que me dijo xavirom son reemplazos directos y los consigo a $6.90 argentinos




       No!, yo no te dije que eran reemplazos directos, te dije que si eran reemplazos directos los podìas utilizar, yo no busque información como para asegurar que eran idénticos.

Es válido tambien probarlos como te sugiere Juan Jose, hay mucho trucho dando vueltas.

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (May 19, 2009)

huy bueno perdon entendi eso

 bien bien no entiendo las especificaciones pero si son muy parecidos no iguales

Gracias xavirom


aca estan los datasheet de cada uno de ellos


PD: ahora voy a probar los tr como me dijo juan josé y despues posteo como me fue ya que tengo solo 4 2 de c/u

aca estan los datasheet de cada uno de ellos

Gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (May 19, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> Hola juan jose Gracias por asustarme jeje sip estas potes trabajan con ua gran cantidad de W y por mas buena que sea la proteccion un corto en la salida no lo va a salvar
> 
> 
> con respecto al provador de tr esta muy bueno para probar los 2sc5200 solo tengo que invertirle la polaridad del puente rectificador¿?
> ...



DJ no es mi intensión asustarte sino prevenirte porque cada quemada de la plaqueta se puede llevar mas componentes con ella y no solamente los tr finales.
SKP utiliza en sus amplificador los transistores 2sa1943 y los 2sc5200 no te preocupes por eso. Pero hay que verificar con los data si son reemplazos. Ver el SOA, la potencia max didipada, etc...  
Segun el data del c6011a http://www.allegromicro.com/en/Products/Part_Numbers/94113/94113.pdf es de sanken  el 2sc5200 http://www.toshiba.com/taec/components2/Datasheet_Sync//66/7890.pdf *es mas chico* se ven parecidos.

Comsigue originales por ese precio me parece que tienes que asegurarte la reparacion.

No es para asustar, solo ayudo porque los tr truchos son comunes.

mucha suerte y disculpas si me metè mal.

juan jose


----------



## djpusse (May 19, 2009)

juan jose gracias por meterte aca hasta la mas minima información ayuda gracias 


vos me recomendarias poner los originales¿?


----------



## xavirom (May 19, 2009)

El SOA del Toshiba se ve mas reducido que el original (solo me fijé en el PNP), si podès conseguir originales, mejor, recordá que en potencia cualquier detalle por más insignificante que parezca, puede ser fatal!


----------



## Juan Jose (May 19, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> juan jose gracias por meterte aca hasta la mas minima información ayuda gracias
> 
> 
> vos me recomendarias poner los originales¿?




20 pesos cada uno no me parece caro para un original de esas caracteristicas. Yo pague eso por los toshiva originales en dicomse y solo esos me anduvieron (2sc5200). Ademas si los entrega skp seguramente estan testeados y van a funcionar. La unidad de que hablamos tiene 7 n y 7 p o 14 n y 14 p por canal.? 
28 tr a 20 $ es 560 pesos y la unidad vale mucho mas. Para mi, ORIGINALES

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## djpusse (May 19, 2009)

mira recien hice la prueba esa con la lampara con 110v
ya que no consegui una lampara de 110v 100w le puse una de 220v 200w que si no me fallan los calculos deberia ser igual

el tr anda muy bien ni si quiera se calienta 

no se sera porque es bueno o porque la lampara es chica


----------



## djpusse (May 19, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> 20 pesos cada uno no me parece caro para un original de esas caracteristicas. Yo pague eso por los toshiva originales en dicomse y solo esos me anduvieron (2sc5200). Ademas si los entrega skp seguramente estan testeados y van a funcionar. La unidad de que hablamos tiene 7 n y 7 p o 14 n y 14 p por canal.?
> 28 tr a 20 $ es 560 pesos y la unidad vale mucho mas. Para mi, ORIGINALES
> 
> saludos
> ...



si tiene 28 tr, el tema es que ya compre 20 tr para cambiarle el semiciclo negativo mañana me estarian llegando 
te cuento porque compre 20 compre de mas para aparearlos y tratar de ponerles los mas parecidos 

me parece un poco mucho $560 
esta bien ya que la pote vale como $2500 o $3000

mañana cuando me lleguen les hago la prueba a todos los apareos sin olvidar ningun detalle los pongo y la prubo mientras tanto voy a ir posteando todos los pasos


Gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (May 19, 2009)

DJ cuando los pruebes mide con una amperimetro (en serie con las lamparas) y hasta 1 amper tiene que aguantar. Si se queda pegado a la una es trucho. Si no falla a las 3 veces entonces tiene posibilidades.

suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## djpusse (May 19, 2009)

Juan jose esta bien probarlos con una lampara de 220v 200w ¿? o le voy agregando lamparas hasta que llegue a un amper¿?


----------



## Juan Jose (May 19, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> Juan jose esta bien probarlos con una lampara de 220v 200w ¿? o le voy agregando lamparas hasta que llegue a un amper¿?



con una lampara de 200 w en 110 v estas cargando con 0,5 amp.

El funcionamiento del circuito es simple: entrega al transistor pulsos de 1/50 segundos de la corriente que resulta de la tension de pico (ya que es rectificada. ) y la potencia de las lamparas. Para 110 v 100 watss son 1 amper.

Si tenemos 110 vca en la entrada del rectificador entonces tenemos 110 por 1.4142 en la salida y de continua pero en pulsos de 0,02 segundos o 20 mseg. Entonces ahi es donde entra el grafico del soa. En el tenemos curvas de DC, 1 ms y 10 ms. si sube con la tension que resulta (unos 160 volts) entonces en la curva de 10 ms tenemos en el limite unos 1 amper. Por eso es que estamos probando el tr al maximo y un poquito mas ya que los pulsos son de 20 ms y no 10. Para lamparas de 220 yo utilizo 3 lamparas de 75 y una de 100. Tenes que ir midiendo es lo mejor para no pasarce. Vas empezas con una de 75 y luego 2 y asi hasta conectar las 3 y luego la de 100. 

espero haber aclarado y no confundir

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## djpusse (May 19, 2009)

hola juan jose te cuento que abri uno de los tr nuevos que compre y me encuentro que NO tiene la pasta siliconada y la pastilla es practicamente igual al original... sera trucho¿?


al hacer la prueba esta http://www.yoreparo.com/blogs/gomez-meda/electronica/transistores-falsificados.html

le puse una lampara de 200w, una de 40w y una de 60w en total midiendo el consumo de las lamparas solas me dan 0.99Amp. y midiendolas con el circuito armado me da 0.94Amp.

lo que no entiendo es si hay que dejarlo encendido algun tiempo o si hay que pulsarlo 

por las dudas hice las dos cosas lo deje encendido durante un minuto se calento un poco bastante(mis dedos no lo aguantaban) todo esto sin dicipador

luego lo estube pulsando durante un minuto un pulso por segundo aprox.
y calento un poco menos(mis dedos lo aguantaban)

para mi que esta bueno y se la va a bancar mañana voy a comprar unas lamparas mas y voy a ver hasta cuanto aguanta asi me saco la duda y tambien ustedes 

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (May 19, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> hola juan jose te cuento que abri uno de los tr nuevos que compre y me encuentro que NO tiene la pasta siliconada y la pastilla es practicamente igual al original... sera trucho¿?
> 
> 
> al hacer la prueba esta http://www.yoreparo.com/blogs/gomez-meda/electronica/transistores-falsificados.html
> ...



por tus resultados diria que son originales. 
La prueba es con pulsos y sin disipador.
Si quieres dejarlo conduciendo un rato tienes que colocarle un disipador ya que si pasa la temp. de funcionamiento los quemas por temp y no porque sean truchos.
por lo que me contas parecen buenos. 

comentanos mañana como te fue

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## djpusse (May 20, 2009)

hola juan jose he puesto los tr todos probados y comparados la arme completa la conecte con una lampara de 200w 220v en serien con la entradea de corriente AC y tiene un consumo en vacio(sin conectarle nada) a que se debe esto a que el semiciclo positivo tiene otro tipo de tr¿?

gracias espero respuesta


----------



## Juan Jose (May 20, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> hola juan jose he puesto los tr todos probados y comparados la arme completa la conecte con una lampara de 200w 220v en serien con la entradea de corriente AC y tiene un consumo en vacio(sin conectarle nada) a que se debe esto a que el semiciclo positivo tiene otro tipo de tr¿?
> 
> gracias espero respuesta



Puede deberse a las perdidas del transformador. En serie, siempre prende algo (muy poquito) pero lo mejor seria comprobar que es el transformador desconectandolo del rectificador y probendo dolo el transformador a la red.
Si la lampara prende mas o menos, hay algo mal. Desconectaste el canal que anda bien? 
Prueba conectando un canal a la vez.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## djpusse (May 20, 2009)

la potencia cuando estaba original no encendia la lampara le desconecte el canal que supuestamente repare y solo con el canal que anda no enciende la lampara es el canal que repare que esta consumiendo volvi a revisar todo y esta todo bien

no se que puede ser ¿? para mi que al no ser iguales los semiciclos tanto como el positivo como el negativo trabajan muy desparejos.

corriente en la salida no hay la proteccion se acitiva normal(como si estubiese todo bien)


----------



## xavirom (May 20, 2009)

Puede ser la corriente de reposo elevada, insisto con conectar resistencias en serie con la alimentaciòn en lugar de lámpara en serie, con la energìa que se almacena en los electrolíticos de la fuente puede ser suficiente para quemar algùn transistor a pesar de la lámpara en serie


----------



## djpusse (May 20, 2009)

bueno voy a probar con las resistencias y de ser que ande que es lo que se le hace¿?


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2009)

xavirom dijo:
			
		

> ...insisto con conectar resistencias en serie con la alimentaciòn en lugar de lámpara en serie, con la energìa que se almacena en los electrolíticos de la fuente puede ser suficiente para quemar algùn transistor a pesar de la lámpara en serie



Es que la lámpara en seri es precisamente lo que vos describís: Una resistencia.

La diferencia es que es una resistencia con un coeficiente térmico positivo. En palabras más simples: Más se calienta, más resistencia ofrece (hasta un máximo).
Eléctricamente hablando, más corriente, más se calienta el conductor. Por lo anterior, más corriente "pide" el circuito a probar, más resistencia ofrece el foquito.

La otra EMORME ventaja del foquito es que cuestan un par de pesos nomás. En resistencias, esas potencias no las alcanzás con poca plata.

Y los condensadores... Tengas una lámpara o una resistencia, se va a comportar _casi_ igual, porque con la lámpara habrá inclusive menos voltaje que con una resistencia, así que habrá menos energía almacenada en los capacitores.

Y para DJPusse: ¿No habrá algo más fallando en tu circuito?
Es muy, muy, muy pero muy raro que sólo se quemen los TR de salida.
Si se quema alguno de los de salida, es más que probable que arrastre más componentes. Si se quema alguno de los más chicos y hace que se queme uno de los de potencia, al cambiar el de potencia no solucionamos la causa...

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (May 20, 2009)

Lastima que no tengo el esquematico che porque asi podemos hablar de lo mismo. No es una potencia cualquiera esta claro, tiene 28 (VEINTIOCHO) transistores!.   equivalente a posibilidades de fuga, malas conexiones, etc... 
No se con que instrumental estas asistiendo a tu potencia pero minimo, necesitas un osciloscopio y un generador de funciones.
ahora bien, si cambias tr de salida debes regular nuevamente BIAS. Regulaste?. a cuanto, bueno ahi es donde entra el esquematico o el canal bueno. Generalmente en las R de emisor de los trsDRIVERS  que YO personalmente tambien cambiaria. El consumo de tu lampara puede venir por un desajuste del bias. 

Si cambias tr de salida hay que regular offset (si tiene). Generalmente presest multivueltas cercanos a un ic o a un par de tr en config. diferencial.

Coincido con CACHO, chequear todods los componentes de la placa (por lo menos los que se pueden) antes de seguir no es mala idea. generalmente se rompe algo mas antes de llegar a los tr de salida.

y no seria mala idea conseguiur el esquematico. 

Ahora pregunto, generalmente esas potencias se consiguen con doble tension y gatillos. esta potencia con esa cant de tr trabaja con una tension o dos tensiones por rama?.


saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## xavirom (May 20, 2009)

Cacho, alguna vez cortocircuitaste un capacitor de 4700uF cargado con 25volts?, si lo hiciste habrás visto como se funden las puntas de los conductores cuando se juntan.  

Justamente, la diferencia es que si se embala la etapa de salida porque no está funcionando bien, y la lámpara te permitió por ejemplo que los capacitores (que deben ser de no menos 20000uF) estén cargados con unos 20 volts, podrían generar una corriente lo suficientemente grande como para quemar algún transistor, ahora bien, si ponés unas resistencias como sugerí por ejemplo de 33ohms y que se yo 10W (si son de alambre vas a tener tiempo de desconectar antes que se quemen) entre los capacitores y la etapa de potencia , verás que es imposible quemar nada, si tenés 50V /33ohms, 1,5A, corriente mas que suficiente para probar cualquier etapa de potencia en vacío y hasta con una pequeña carga también. 

Muchas veces, si no estás acostumbrado al uso de lámpara en serie, genera confusiones en el comportamiento de los apartos, justamente porque no es una resistencia lineal, y ésta varía según el comportamiento de la carga, Ojo que no estoy descalificando el método, solo que lo consudero peligroso para algunas situaciones, y ésta es una de ellas.


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2009)

xavirom dijo:
			
		

> Cacho, alguna vez cortocircuitaste un capacitor de 4700uF cargado con 25volts?


Mirá mi firma y sé manejar condensadores (a buen entendedor)    

Por todo el resto... Una lámpara de 220V/100W tiene una resistencia de 484Ω, una de 60W, 806Ω y una de 1466W tendría una resistencia de 33Ω.
Más resistencia, menos corriente... En el mismo orden de las lamparitas, suponiendo que estén del lado del secundario del transformador (es lo que deduzco por los números que ponés), con 50V tenés 0,1A, 62mA y 1,5A respectivamente.
Si con 1,5A antes era seguro, con 100mA vamos más seguro todavía.

Y lo de quemar un transistor por sobrecorriente, depende de que el transistor esté conduciendo y con algún camino a tierra. Y más aún, NUNCA va a conducir más de 100mA por aquello del foquito. Como máximo, un pico muy corto hasta que se caliente el filamento...

Saludos


----------



## xavirom (May 20, 2009)

Probablemente no me expliqué bien, el punto es que, con la lámpara, resistencia, o lo que se te ocurra en serie, está limitando corriente "pero antes de los capacitores electrolíticos", puede ser muy peligroso, digamoslo así, si no limitás la corriente entre el capacitor electrolítico (positivo y negativo de la fuente) y la carga (etapa de salida), la energía almacenada en estos capacitores podría generar una corriente muy elevada ante una eventual falla en el amplificador capaz de quemar algún transistor, lo que sugiero es limitar la corriente entre estas dos etapas puntualmente entre los capacitores y la etapa de salida, por eso la pregunta que te hice en el post anterior (la pregunta es de onda eh!), te lo grafico mejor, cargá 20.000 uF con 50V, y descargalos con un diodo en directa de 6A a ver que pasa, se entiende?.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2009)

Entonces hay una parte de la cosa que se te pasó: No se llegan a cargar los condensadores si hay consumo alto.

Al principio, todo descargado, todo en 0V.
Se enciende y aparece una corriente de (digamos) 10A que es lo que "chupan" los condensadores para cargarse, y de esa corriente hay (otra vez suponiendo) 100mA a través de los transistores.
Entonces la caída de voltaje en la lamparita será de... mucho.

La lamparita o la/s resistencia/s se suelen poner en los primarios de los transformadores.
Con una de 60W tendrás limitado el voltaje a la mitad con una corriente de 130mA en el primario, esto es una potencia de 30W consumida *por el transformador*.
De esos 30W, pongamos que sólo 25W se transformadorrmen en potencia a disposición del amplificador (es menos en realidad, pero supongamos)... Ya hay que quemar un amplificador de estos con 30W totales de potencia... Difícil que el chancho chifle...
Y si la potencia requerida llegara a ser mayor, el voltaje caería más. 

Lo que planteás vos es sustituir los fusibles con resistencias. Eso es válido también, pero más complicado y caro que el foquito salvador en serie con el primario.

Saludos


----------



## xavirom (May 20, 2009)

Está perfecto tu planteo, ahora yo te hago otro, pones una lámpar, el amplificador consume solo muy poca corriente, digamos 300mA, (15W lado secundario), parece estar todo bien, finalmente la tensión en los electrolíticos sube (probablemente no a su tensión normal de operación), pero ..................aparece Murphyy............. y se embala la etapa de salida que se yo por errores en el bias, etc, .......digo....y ahora?, como evitás la descarga de los electrolíticos sobre la etapa?.

Como alguna vez me dijeron............"Siempre hay mas de una forma de hacer las cosas".

bueno, ahora me voy a descargar el capacitor,.........digoooooo a dormir.

Saludos.


----------



## djpusse (May 21, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Lastima que no tengo el esquematico che porque asi podemos hablar de lo mismo. No es una potencia cualquiera esta claro, tiene 28 (VEINTIOCHO) transistores!.   equivalente a posibilidades de fuga, malas conexiones, etc...
> No se con que instrumental estas asistiendo a tu potencia pero minimo, necesitas un osciloscopio y un generador de funciones.
> ahora bien, si cambias tr de salida debes regular nuevamente BIAS. Regulaste?. a cuanto, bueno ahi es donde entra el esquematico o el canal bueno. Generalmente en las R de emisor de los trsDRIVERS  que YO personalmente tambien cambiaria. El consumo de tu lampara puede venir por un desajuste del bias.
> 
> ...



hola juan jose mira no tengo esos instrumentos y no tengo forma de conseguir a no ser que los compre y no dispongo del dinero para comprarlos

antes hice una prueba de dejarla encendida con la lampara en serie y he notado que calientan los tr nuevos que le puse o sea el semiciclo negativo

las resistencias de los emisores estan todas sanas 

te cuento que cuando se rompio le saque los tr que estaban en corto y el canal andaba 

decime como regular bias y veo que es lo que puedo hacer

Gracias

PD: esta medio complicado todo esto


----------



## djpusse (May 21, 2009)

gente recien he medido la ganancia de los tr originales o sea los a2151 y los c6011 (son los que saque que estaban sanos)

los c6011 me dan entre 20 y 30 hFE contra los 2sc5200 que me dan entre 75 y 85 hFE y 
los a2551 me dan entre 100 y 120 hFE contra los 2sa1943 que me dan entre 73 y 81 hFe


----------



## Juan Jose (May 21, 2009)

dj perdon por mi tardanza pero en la fabrica estamos a full con un cambio de plc. Bueno, en el cado del bias no siempre se ajusta de igual manera en todas las etapas aunque si de forma similar y lo que se  regula generalmente es lo mismo para todas. Puede ser que el calentamiento asi como el encendido de la lampara en serie sea por este motivo y generalmente por un exceso de bias.

Mira este post que esta muy completo y te aclarara las dudas sobre como medirlo y donde. Luego vemos en tu plaqueta como es.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19696.html

Puedes subir fotos con mas detalles de la placa de control y asi ir identificando los componentes y reguladores que tenga.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## djpusse (May 22, 2009)

No hay drama juan jose lo importante es que no desaparezcas jeje...

he leido la información y esta muy buena la verdad es que hay gente que sabe mucho aca 



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> 15) Ajuste de BIAS con este ajuste se regula la intensidad que circula por los transistores de salida estando todo en reposo.
> Un ajuste bajo dará distorsión por cruce
> Un ajuste alto producirá calentamiento excesivo
> Un ajuste muy alto puede quemar la etapa de salida
> ...



la caida de tension se mide en paralelo a la resistencia¿? o del emisor de un tr a GND¿?
este valor que me estaria dando el tester lo aplicaria en la ley de Ohm (o sea I = V/R)¿?

hoy voy a tratar de buscar a alguien quien me preste una cam digital asi le saco fotos con mas detalles


Gracias juan jose y a todo el foro

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (May 22, 2009)

La caída de tensión la medís poniendo una punta del tester en cada terminal de la resistencia.

Supongamos que tenés resistencias de 0,25Ω (sé que no es el valor de las tuyas, pero es lindo para hacer cuentas).
Un terminal en cada punta de la resistencia y medís. Supongamos que hay una caída de 1V.
Invocamos al espíritu de Don Ohm, y le preguntamos qué corriente hay circulando por ahí. Como es más que probable que Ohm no aparezca, habrá que usar su fórmula: V=I*R.
Conociendo V y R, queda 1V=I*0,25A <=> 1V/0,25A=I <=> I=4A ¡es una barbaridad!
Estás midiendo la corriente de reposo DE CADA transistor.

Si en cambio la caída fuera de 0,01V (una centésima), la corriente de reposo serían unos mucho más saludables 40mA (calculalo usando la fórmula anterior). Así medís la caída en tus resistencias (debería ser igual o muy parecida en todos) y calculás la corriente de reposo (bias) de los transistores.

Calculadora, tester, entrada a masa y a divertirte midiendo.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (May 22, 2009)

DJ, la caida se mide en las R de emisor, son las blacas grandes (generalmente de 5 o mas watts) y en paralelo.. 
LO de girar MUY LENTAMENTE es asi MUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYY LEEEEEEENTAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEEEENTEEEEEEEEEEE, porque si no se dispara el vias. Yo personalmente primera hago una pequeña simulacion con la lampara serie, para determinar cuan SENCIBLE es el preset correpondiente. Si tiene multivuelta mejor, por eso las fotos para ver cual es.

Otro dato, generalmente esta marcados como bias en la serigrafia de la placa.

Por otro lado, en realidad la potencia tiene por canal dos unidades de potencia por cada canal y estan conectadas en puente? o entendi mal. osea, no es una unidad con un amplificador por canal sino, dos?. 

Cacho, es increible como te las ingenias para darle una cuota comica a este mundo invisible de los electrones!    

No seras profesor o maestro vos no?.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## djpusse (May 22, 2009)

hola gente coincido con juan jose no seras maestro vos no ¿? jeje

juan la pote tiene 2 semiciclos uno negativo y el otro positivo el cual el negativo tiene 7tr npn y 7tr pnp el cual cada uno de sus tr tiene en el emisor una resistencia de 0.22ohm 5w que va a masa o a 0volt

con el semiciclo positivo pasa lo mismo pero en vez de ir a masa o a 0volt va a los parlantes 


he medido la caida de tension que tienen los tr del semiciclo negativo me da 0.09 volt que esto seria 0.409 amp

y los del semiciclo positivo me da 0.13 volt que seria 0.590 amp

ahora el tema es el semiciclo negativo estaria bien me parece un poquito alto pero bue 
y el semiciclo positivo de seguro esta alto 

el tema es que tengo 3 presets que lo unico que dice w1 en uno w2 en otro y w3 en el otro y no se cual mover en ningun lado de la placa dice BIAS 

estoy tratando de buscar una camara digital para subirlas



Gracias


----------



## Cacho (May 22, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> No seras profesor o maestro vos no?.



Soy Locutor Nacional y coordino el Taller de Radio y el de Escritura de una clínica siquiátrica (entre otras cosas). Si ahí no tenés sentido del humor, vas al muerto   
Igual, no es por a clínica que tengo este estilo, sino que por el estilo me llamaron de allá. Un poco de acá, un poco de allá... y sale esto que ves (bueno, que leés).

Acá está, más o menos, un resumen.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (May 22, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> .. la pote tiene 2 semiciclos uno negativo y el otro positivo el cual el negativo tiene 7tr npn y 7tr pnp el cual cada uno de sus tr tiene en el emisor una resistencia de 0.22ohm 5w que va a masa o a 0volt
> con el semiciclo positivo pasa lo mismo pero en vez de ir a masa o a 0volt va a los parlantes


Mhhhhhhh... revisá bien eso. No es una configuración muy lógica que digamos.
Si en el positivo tenés PNP y en el negativo, NPN, entonces estamos hablando de una salida Sziklai y las resistencias deberían ir de +V al emisor de los PNP y sus colectores a la salida. Los colectores de los NPN a la salida también y en sus emisores resistencias que van hasta -V. Habrá también alguna entre un nodo donde se juntan todos los colesctores de cada rama y la salida.

No me parece que sea una opción esa salida en la potencia que estás describiendo. Tiende a oscilar en potencias muy altas (por encima de unos 300/400W) y no es recomendable. Es más factible que sea una Darlington: +V a los colectores de los NPN y una resistencia desde los emisores a la salida. Del otro lado pasa lo mismo.




			
				djpusse dijo:
			
		

> he medido la caida de tension que tienen los tr del semiciclo negativo me da 0.09 volt que esto seria 0.409 amp
> y los del semiciclo positivo me da 0.13 volt que seria 0.590 amp
> ahora el tema es el semiciclo negativo estaria bien me parece un poquito alto pero bue
> y el semiciclo positivo de seguro esta alto


Los dos están MUY altos. Una corriente grande de reposo es de 100mA (y eso ya es un límite para nada recomendable). Menos mal que el espíritu de Ohm no apareció, porque te agarraba el amplificador a martillazos.
Si la alimentación fuera de +-50V (en tu caso es más, seguramente) y la corriente de reposo es de 0,5A (promedio lindo entre las dos y más lindo para hacer cuentas), tenés más o menos 0,1V de caída en las resistencias, entonces hay 49,9V que caen en los transistores. Y acá está lo feo: P=V*I.
los 49,9V multiplicados por 0,5A nos dan la potencia que cada transistor tiene que disipar EN REPOSO. Ese numerito lindo es... tatán tatán... 24,95W (hagamos 25..). Entre todos los transistores de una rama tenés 175W, y entre las dos ramas, 350W (y tu amplificador debe tener más voltaje de alimentación, así que es peor la cosa)
Eso es una mala noticia por el lado del amplificador, pero hace una perfecta planchita para el pelo o una sartén eléctrica 


Me da la impresión de que hay algo más que no anda bien en tu amplificador...
Esperamos las fotos.

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (May 22, 2009)

bueno ya que me hiciste un lindo surtido en numeros voy a responder esto:

bue se ve que me explique mal la pote es de tipo Darlington segun los datos que me das
el transformador lalen 52vac + 52vac que rectificados y pasando por los electroliticos de 10000uf quedan 67vdc + 67vdc todo esto por supuesto conrespecto a +/-0V

el tema ahora es bajarle la corriente de reposo que por lo que dijo juan jose es girando un pote(que no se cual de los 3 es) por eso me pidio las fotos que todavia no las pude sacar

la otra esta que no se donde he leido o quien lo dijo que ese control tambien lo daba 2 diodos en serie lo cual esta pote tiene 4 pares de diodos puestos al lado de los trDrivers(no se si me explico bien y si no entienden no se otra forma de explicar)

ahora voy a ver si encuentro algun alma muy muy buena que me preste una camara

PD: como hago para que las imagenes aparezcan directamente en el mensaje y no para descargar¿?

Gracias


haaa por cierto si quieren saber algo de mi gracias a cacho deje un mensaje de bienvenida
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31410.html


----------



## Cacho (May 22, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> ...la otra esta que no se donde he leido o quien lo dijo que ese control tambien lo daba 2 diodos en serie lo cual esta pote tiene 4 pares de diodos puestos al lado de los trDrivers


Esa es otra forma, pero el bias es fijo entonces. Si tenés 8 diodos (4 pares) en serie, entonces o bien tenés los de los dos canales juntos o bien vas a tener una corriente de reposo tremenda.
Si el circuito ni fotos, no puedo decirte más.

Como sea, tenés un problema en el amplificador: 52+52V de alterna tendrían que darte +-73,5V de continua. Si le restamos alguna caída en el puente de diodos, tendrías que tener por lo menos +-72V en vacío.
Hay 5 o 6V que caen por consumo, así que algo huele mal en Dinamarca.



			
				djpusse dijo:
			
		

> PD: como hago para que las imagenes aparezcan directamente en el mensaje y no para descargar¿?


Si son fotos chicas (creo que hasta 400*400 o 500*500 px) directamente te las muestra en el final de los mensajes.
Si no, las subís a alguna página (imageshack, por ejemplo) y al escribir el mensaje das click en el botoncito de IMAGEN que hay encima del cuadro donde escribís. Te aparece "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





". Listo. Ahora aparece en el medio del texto.

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (May 22, 2009)

hola cacho he revisado la fuente y esta todo en orden la pote tiene un transformador que salen tres calbles para cada canal he medido la fuente del canal que esta andando y es igual al que se rompio problema de la fuente no es, es mas use la alimentacion del canal que esta andando para probar este otro y hace lo mismo

aca les dejo las fotos del canal el cual ya llevo como 2 semanas intentando arreglarlo jeje...


http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/4309/dsc00002j.jpg
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6537/dsc00003q.jpg
http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/2453/dsc00004u.jpg
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/2622/dsc00005r.jpg
http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/1122/dsc00006i.jpg
http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/3705/dsc00007eul.jpg
http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/9272/dsc00008dwq.jpg
http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/6403/dsc00009q.jpg
http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/6998/dsc00010o.jpg

Espero que les sirva si les hace falta alguna en especial solo diganme

PD: no las puse en el mensaje porque eran muy grandes y no queria bajarle el tamaño asi ven bien los detalles


----------



## djpusse (May 23, 2009)

hola gente si podrian ser tan amables en contestar se lo agradeceria mucho ya que no se que hacer con esto

Gracias y disculpen la moestia


----------



## Juan Jose (May 23, 2009)

Hola dj. Estaba siguiendo el post pero no podia contestar porque estaba atorado en la fabrica (de trabajo). Estamos cambiando un pcl que maneja la mitad de una fabrica que produce 4 millones de tejas por mes. Una bestia. Peor bueno, hoy sabado ya estoy en casa y pude analizar mejor las fotos y ademas, buenas noticias, tengo el esquematico de una potencia parecida pero de la misma marca que generalmente utiliza el mismo sitema de salida en sus amplificador. 
Este esquematico que te paso es el de la SKP MAXG2400 que es bastante pareceido solo que tira menos potencia por canal. Igual tiene una nomenclatura bastante parecida y va a servir para por comparacion ir revisando los componentes de la salida y los driver de control, etc... el circuito de bias que es bastante atipico (por lo menos para mi) pero bueno. seguimos luego que vos y analises el circuito.


----------



## Juan Jose (May 23, 2009)

DJ, un vistazo muy rapido del esquema indica que esta en PUENTE . Aparentemente tiene una plaqueta de control que atraves de optoacopladores IC8 e IC9 activa esta funcion y hace que el parlente quede conectado a dos amplificadorf. similares.
Primero: identificar que parte se rompio. La que va directo al parlante o la que sale a un rele. Esto determina que cant. de transistores hay que cambiar.
Segundo es identificar y medir los drivers: BG20, 21, 28 y 29. (fijate que generalmente estan con disipador o sobre el disipador general). 
Luego registr a los valores de r de W1, 2 y 3

seguimos

juan jose


----------



## djpusse (May 23, 2009)

hola juan jose, tanto trabajar me imagino que aunque sea vas a cambiar el auto jejej...

bueno he visto el esquematico es muy parecido por lo menos coincide con la cerigrafia

bueno he localizado los optoacopladores IC8 pero no el IC9, yo en mi placa tengo uno al lado del otro uno es el IC7 y el otro el IC8 no sera el 7 en vez del 9 no ¿?

bueno la parte que se rompio fue la que va derecho al parlante y a masa (+/- 0 volt) o sea el semiciclo negativo si no me equivoco 

he medido el tr BG20 que es un c6011a y esta bien 
he medido el tr BG21 que es un a2151a y esta bien
he medido el tr BG28 que es un 2sc5200 y esta bien 
he medido el tr BG29 que es un 2sa1943 y esta bien 

ahora yo me pregunto no sera por lamezcla de tr¿?

y como es eso de registrar a los valores de r de los presets¿?

gracias juan jose


----------



## Juan Jose (May 23, 2009)

dj los opto son efectivamente ic7 e ic8. 
Bueno, el calentamiento puede ser debido a tr distintos. No tienes forma de colocar todos iguales?. aunque sea en los grupos de 7 o asea, dejas 7 a2151 y unes 7 a1943. No se si me explico.
Analizando el ciecuito parece que el bias lo fijan con 4 didos d19 d20 d21 y d22. Revisalos a ver si no hay alguno en corto. 
Mide tembien d23 y d24 los diodos protectores de los tr de salida y observa que no estaen abiertos-
Registra el valor en ohms de w1 el preset. Este preset actua no directamente en el bias pero hace un balance de tensiones junto a bg18. Midiendo entre base y emisor de los tr de salida, observa que tengas 0,6 o 0,65 voltsy no mas. si tienes mas puedes retocar este W1 un cachito hacia el menos(creo que la derecha) y ver si te acercas a 0,6. Si tienes por ejemplo 2 volts, ese tr esta saturado y el bias se te va al diablo. 

TODO CON LA LAMPARA EN SERIE POR SI LAS MOSCAS.

saludos

Juan Jose

Registrar es medir y anotar ya que si no hace nada lo dejas como estaba. 

En principi, W1 es para ajustar el bias
W2 es para ajustar la simetria del canal positivo con el negativo 
W3 esta relacionado con el incremento de velocidad con respecto a la temperatura (ventilador y disipador respectivamente)

OJO, estoy sin poder mirar la plaqueta, tienes que verificar que los diodos con ese nombre sean efectivamente de bias!  ante DUDAS NO TOCAMOS y vemos como hacemos para asegurarnos.


----------



## djpusse (May 23, 2009)

bueno he revisado todo lo que has dicho y esta todo bien 
ahora el preset puesto de fabrica me da 0.31V en el semiciclo negativo
y 0.28V en el semiciclo positivo

bueno poniendo el preset al minimo el semiciclo negativo esta en 0.37V y el positivo en 0.36V

poniendo el preset al maximo el semiciclo negativo me da 0.40V y el negativo 0.15V

Nunca llego a los 0.6V o 0.65V

el comsumo siempre fue estable la lampara en ningun momento dio mas ni menos intensidad

le cambie el bg28 por un c6011a y el bg29 por un a2151a

y tampoco nada

me parece que voy a tener que comprar otra... jeje




PD: mañana y el lunes no voy a estar y tal vez martes me salio una changa aca a unos km es una extra ya que para mi los findes son un aburrimiento total aparte es una buena noticia para vss asi descansas de mi jeje

igualmente si quieres escribir hacelo yo cuando vuelva el martes miro

Juan jose te mando un abrazo Gracias por toda la ayuda que me estas dando nuevamente Gracias a vss y a toda la comunidad


----------



## djpusse (May 26, 2009)

Hola gente he vuelto con una buena noticia...

he podido arreglar la pote...
lescomento que fue lo que hice, despues de tanto medir y romperme la cabeza y romperles las pel...
a ustedes me puse con mucha tranquilidad del mundo y con todo el amor tambien
bueno ya que medi todo y estaba todo bien empece a cambiar componentes (los mas baratos y comunes)
le cambie los 8 diodos 4004 algo habia mejorado pero no me conformaba desp. le cambie el tr c3421 siendo que tanto los diodos como el tr me estaban dando bien con el tester...
y bue hasta ahora esta andando bien espero que no tenga problema 

Gracias a todos los que me ayudaron y espero poder devolver toda esa ayuda nuevamente gracias a todos

PD: como se hace para cerrar un tema¿? o quedan asi¿?

Gracias desde ya Atte: Martin


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2009)

Los temas no se pueden cerrar a voluntad

Por lo demas, me alegro que todo saliera bien con tu potencia. Tienes mucha paciencia, cualquier otro ya la hubiese tirado por la ventana, eso es bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## djpusse (May 26, 2009)

otra no tenia jeje era arreglarla o comprar otra pero no hay $ para comprar otra ahora espero que dure jeje

Gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (May 27, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> otra no tenia jeje era arreglarla o comprar otra pero no hay $ para comprar otra ahora espero que dure jeje
> 
> Gracias



Bueno dj me alegro que soluciones tu problema. El tma dejalo asi porque puede que alguno con el mismo problema necesite alguno de los comentarios

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2009)

Era nomás uno de los "chiquitos" el que andaba molestando...
Me alegro por tu amplificador que por fin salió andando. Felicitaciones.



			
				djpusse dijo:
			
		

> como se hace para cerrar un tema¿? o quedan asi¿?


Así quedará nomás. Los temas se cierran cuando ya no hay más nada que se pueda agregar. En este caso, si dentro de seis meses alguien con un amplificador como el tuyo entra al foro, lo seguirá.

Saludos


----------



## hona (Jun 2, 2009)

era como estar viendo una novela ...jaja...saben que leyendo, me hizo recordar un amplificador crown que tenia una falla parecida...me volvio locoooo...ni el osciloscopio me ayudaba...al final resulto ser un tr pequeño que tenia fugas cuando el amplificador trabajaba a altas potencias.... mientras tanto me gaste fortunas en driver y tr de potencias...ni hablar de las caras del cliente cuando volvia luego de los fines de semana con la potencia rota...en fin hay fallas muy pero muy h de p que solo la paciencia y la ayuda del dios de la electronica pueden solucionar.... anoto esta falla en mi cuadernito por si algun dia me llega alguna con el mismo problema....para terminar, es inconcebible el desinteres de cacho y juan jose por ayudar, la verdad quedan muy pocas personas asi en el mundo...aunque no solucionaron un problema mio ,les agradezco de igual manera...sigan asi chauuu


----------



## djpusse (Jun 2, 2009)

hola hona sip la verdad es que si no fuese por ellos 2 yo ya me estaria haciendo atender por cacho en la clinica jeje

Gracias chicos

haaaa por cierto en este link esta djleo que necesita un divisor activo fijense yo estoy buscando información sobre el tema para ayudarlo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=203372#203372

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 2, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> ...ya me estaria haciendo atender por cacho en la clinica...


¡Pero si a vos no te hablaba el amplificador!

A los míos les da por desnudarse, proclamarse sacerdotes y hacer imposición de manos (he visto eso) y "curar" gente. Me parece que por suerte para vos no das el nivel (todavía)    



Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 2, 2009)

sisisi pero porq he podido arreglar el amplificador si no estaria alla jeje y seria el mas traumado jejej 


saludos cacho Gracias por contestar a esta hora de la noche jeje


----------



## djpusse (Nov 27, 2010)

hola gente como va?

ustedes diran que quiere ahora este!

bueno resulta que en una fiesta tenia la pote casi al limite y se activo la proteccion por temperatura, le baje el volumen y al rato se corto y prendio el clip

despues en casa la desarme y vi que se habian quemado los tr que habia cambiado la vez pasada 

ahora me decidi a cambiarlos a todos y resulta que tengo el problema de consumo al igual que la vez pasada, el tr y los diodos que resultaron ser el problema de la vez anterior los cambie de una pero sigo con el problema, el registro de bias no hace nada.

cerca de los presets tiene una entrada de alimentacion de 24v pero al conectar la pote con una lampara en serie el mismo consumo que tiene me llegan solo 15v y creo que es por eso que el registro de bias no me funciona. 

que es lo que puedo hacer?

estaba pensando el inyctarle 24v desde una fuente externa y conectar lo demas con la lampara en serie asi poder calibrar el bias ya que no me animo a conectarla directamente a la red

estaria agradecido que me ayudaran nuevamente

Gracias y saludos


----------



## djpusse (Nov 30, 2010)

hola agradeceria mucho que me ayudaran 

ya he intentado hacer lo anterior de inyectarle 24v con una fuente externa y no sirvio de nada

cuando compre los tr, los 2sa1943 son toshiba y los 2sc5200 son de otra marca que solo tiene una T

estoy pensando que deben ser por la diferencia de transistores, cuando les medi el Hfe no me dieron iguales pense que era mi tester ya que para medir voltage mide cualquiera, lleve los tr nuevos de un amigo y el me los apareo pero sin Hfe o sea midiendo continuidad entre base emisor y colector y me anoto los valores en el encapsulado y puse los mas parecidos 

que hago?
cambio los 2sc5200 por los toshiba?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2010)

¿Otra vez dando problemas el bicharraco este? (hablo del ampli, no de vos )

Che, sería interesante tener un esquema, aunque sea uno aproximado, para poder aventurar una hipótesis de qué está fallando o buscar tensiones en el circuito.
¿Al menos hay algunas fotos con buena calidad de la placa?

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2010)

djpusse dijo:


> hola agradeceria mucho que me ayudaran
> 
> ya he intentado hacer lo anterior de inyectarle 24v con una fuente externa y no sirvio de nada
> 
> ...



Eso que hizo no sirve lo que tiene que ser lo más parecido posible es el Hfe precisamente

Hace lo que te dijo cacho tratad de subir un esquemas o fotos lo más claras posible

por lo que dices hay problemas que vienen más atras, ya que si no podes ajustar el bias y este esta alto tu etapa de salida pasara a trabajar en clase A y perdera rendimiento y calentara hasta romperse tal como te paso


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 4, 2010)

Hola dj. No quiero decepcionarte pero si no le colocas transistores originales a esa potencia ta va a pasar esto 8va a funcionar un tiempo hasta que alguno se queme) y lo que pasa en estos casos es que siempre se lleva algo de lo que no se quemó antes

Los 24 vcc no deben estr por el gran consumo de la placa principal. Prueb a desconectar el trafo en la seccion de potencia y deja solo los 22 vca que luego se transforman en 24 vcc. Prueba el 7824 en otro lado y tambien si no tienes alguno de los tr o la PTC en corto.


Es el mismo canal que la vez anterios por lo que cuentas. Asique es muy probable que se vuelen las resistencias de emisor y alguno de los drivers. 

Entonces yo en estos casos uso otro metodo: primero reparo la targeta sin los transistores de potencia instalados y me aseguro que saque audio por los drivers (los que luego lo trasladan a la base de los finales) y en esas condiciones si, coloco los finales para no quemarlos en las regulaciones. 

Para la seleccion de los tr no hay otra que la de ganancia y si podes que los NPN y los PNP tambien tengas ganancia parecida es mejor aún.
Tene en cuenta que los toshiva son muy falsificador por la demanda de amplificadores que los utilizan. Ante la duda siempre desconfia de los baratos (esos transistores tiene que salir por lo menos 9 0 10 dólares cada uno), mas baratos YO desconfiaría.

Lo del BIAS si no tienes buena fuente (y seguro que se cae porque alñgo está mal en los finales) no vas a poder regularlo.

seguimos en contacto.

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## djpusse (Dic 4, 2010)

hola gente gracias por responder.

bueno en este mensaje estan las fotos de la vez pasada:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/163660/ _
Cacho: aca esta el diagrama que habia subido juan josè_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/163890/ _
Pandacba: vamos a ver que dicen los demas tengo pensado antes de comprar de nuevo los tr 5200 es sacar todos de nuevo y probar como dice juan jose que salga audio por la base de los tr

Juan Josè: hice la prueba de solo conectar la entrada de 24v y a la salida del 7824 salen los 24v.

cuando se volo la etapa se llevo todos los tr que le habia puesto la vez pasada y un par de resistencias de los emisores por eso ahora decidi cambiarlos a todos.

los 2sa1943 me salieron $8.80 en electronica argentina en cordoba
los 2sc5200 que son de distinta marca me salieron $7.80 en celsius, cordoba

antes de volver a gastar plata no me conviene comprarlos en SKP? la ultima vez me habian pasado $20 C/U

intente conectarle una fuente externa para regular bias y tampoco 

Saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2010)

Mejor trata de conseguir mejores transistores, Tipo MJL3281/MJL1302 o MJL21193/MJL21194, yo no arriesgaría un centavo más en transistores tan antiguos y falsificados.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 5, 2010)

Jola DJP.

Beno, ahora voy recordando, pero las pastillas de la memoria no me andan muy bien... 

Apagá el equipo, desenchufalo y...
Primero, chequeá que no haya resistencias abiertas, sobre todo las de potencia. Si volaron R89 o R97, ahí hay un problemita... Revisá de R89 a R100.
Lo mismo con las simétricas del otro lado (eso está en puente).

Si esas están bien (y si no, también), comprobá el estado de BG20 y BG21 (y simétricos), que son los drivers de los de potencia. Con un mínimo de suerte esos se salvaron de la catástrofe.
Andá a BG12 (hay dos que se llaman igual, revisalos a ambos) y sus resistencias asociadas. Lo mismo del otro lado del puente.

Si hasta ahí están bien, desconectá los transistores de potenca (todos los de ese canal) y vamos a probar.
Sin los transistores de salida, chequeá el consumo y dejá la lamparita en serie. Si no hay consumos extraños, buscá la señal en donde se unen R89 y R97, no en el conector de salida (no todavía).
Si ahí aparece la señal como debe, seguimos por la unión de R103 y R107.

Si hasta acá vamos bien, buscá la señal en la salida de siempre de audio, avisá y seguimos. Si algo no da bien, comentá qué es.
Claro que habrás chequeado antes de hacer esto que las tensiones de alimentación sean correctas. Eso será lo primero.

Una nota aparte: Transistores de potencia por 8 o 9 pesos implica que estás comprando cositas chinas. El 90% de los transistores con nomenclatura japonesa (2SxNNNN) son falsos. Esquivalos siempre que puedas.
El precio en el mercado local de ese tipo de bichos ronda los US$6 a US$8 sin que se les mueva un pelo a los vendedores. Para que te des una idea, afuera cuestan más o menos 3 o 4 dólares estos transistores (acá los estás pagando 2/3 que en el mercado internacional... no lo creo).

Fijate de conseguir componentes buenos para la reparación, o vas a andar cocinándolos de nuevo.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 5, 2010)

djpusse dijo:


> hola gente gracias por responder.
> 
> distinta marca me salieron $7.80 en celsius, cordoba
> 
> ...


 
Si yo le compraria a ellos. Sino averiguar con algún importador que los traiga.
Por ejemplo los de QSC te los venden por algo asi como 5 a 7  dolares. 
http://www.qscparts.com/qd000209gp.html

http://www.qscparts.com/qd001943pn.html}

Seguro que falsos no son. y ademas creo que te los vendes ya apareados.

suerte
Juan jose


----------



## djpusse (Dic 5, 2010)

en un rato me voy a poner a medir lo que me dijo cacho.

ese consumo que hay puede ser que los tr esten muy mal apareados?

despues me voy a poner a sacarlos a todos para dejar andando la placa sin los tr de potencia

bueno resulta que hice todas las mediciones estan todas las R bien.

lo que hice luego fue sacar todos los tr de potencia y probarla sin ella 

al encenderla volo un tr el BG19 que es un 2n5401 y quedo el led de proteccion y el de clip encendido

a que se debe esto?

no me puedo comunicar con don SKP no funca la pagina para poder ver los de los tr originales


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 6, 2010)

DJ el BG19 esta en la linea de correiente de bias. Por lo tanto hay mucho consumo ahi. Posiblemente bg17 y los diodos esten tambien a punto de quemarse. 
Vas a tener que revisarlos a todos. recuerda que son dos amplificadores en puente por cada canal. Si se rompio el bg19 puede que el otro canal funcione. 
prueba a desconctar la alimentacion al canal semiciclo positivo y conecta una carga de 100 ohms entre masa y la salida del canal semiciclo negativo. Verifica que funcione-
luego sigues con el canal posicitivo
El otro canal de la unidad 8compuesto por otros dos amplis en puente) funciona bien?

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## djpusse (Dic 6, 2010)

juan jose los diodos estan bien los medi recien y los cabie cuando puse los tr nuevos

recorda que le saque todos los tr de potencia

tengo una duda, fijate en el diagrama que me pasaste en la parte de la fuente que la salida del tranfo +-0v solo se conecta a los capacitores,

y tambien fijate en el diagrama el cable negativo de salida para los parlantes, la duda es cual es la masa?

en cuanto a verificar que funcione como lo hago? le conecto un parlante a la base de los tr de potencia, y le doy audio por la entrada?

el otro tema es que quedo el led del clip encendido y no me entrega corriente

tengo el transistor que se quemo ahora voy a volver a medir lo que pueda lo cambio y veo que hace

la potencia esta compuesta por 2 canales A y B el A es el que esta roto y el B esta funcionando lo mas bien

espero instrucciones compañero...


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 8, 2010)

djpusse dijo:


> juan jose los diodos estan bien los medi recien y los cabie cuando puse los tr nuevos
> 
> recorda que le saque todos los tr de potencia
> 
> ...


 
Hola DJ. Bueno vamos por parte.
Esa configuracion se denomina masa virtual. La masa de la fuente va a chasis y se identifica con el simbolo de tierra. El triangulito es la masa virtual Osea, no tiene que estar conectada al centro de los capacitores de potencia. Si es asi hay un cortocircuito en algun lado. 
Si el clip te quedó prendido, prueba retirar Ic2 o cambiarlo, puede que se halla volado. También el pequeño pente de diodos que lo controla. Puede estar en cirto.

Que modelo son los diodos de bias que cambiaste?.

Si voló Bg19 prueba Bg18 (debe estar cerca del disipador porque es el sensor de temp. para corregir la corriente de bias cuando esta aumenta) y Bg17 que puede estar en corto. 
*Vuelve a revisar los diodos que cambiaste.*

Para probar si hay audio solamente conectas un parlante entre la salida de cada amplificador y tierra (el centro de los capacitores no eltriangulito). 

Mide por favor, las siguientes tensiones en la plaqueta que funciona y luego comparalas con la que no funciona:

Union de D3 y R23. (verifica que halla 15vcc)

Union de R4 y D24. (verifica que halla -15vcc)

Verifica tambien los optoacopladores. si alguno esta activado te entra en proteccion la potencia ya que BG14 se pasa a saturacion.

Seguimos en contacto

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2010)

JJ, fijate en el dibujo que hay en el esquema de la fuente. Está rematadamente mal 

Más allá de que marca como +VCC a ambas salidas (error que se ve fácil y se entiende cuál es cuál), pone en corto todo. Tenés los condensadores de la fuente (C305 a C308) cortocircuitados y ponés en corto un bobinado del trafo o el otro (según la polaridad de la alterna) a través de los diodos del rectificador.
Yo más que a una masa virtual me tiraría a que con ese triangulito está marcando la masa del bobinado (al centro de los condensadores de filtrado estos) de donde toma la alimentación de potencia y la otra, la del simbolito común, es la masa de los reguladores que alimentan a los operacionales y demás.

En algún punto habrán de unirse. Mirá por el LED de clip y LDR1, abajito a la izquierda de la primera página, junto con sus puentes rectificadores.
A través de eso (o de alguna otra cosa más) acopla las masas y lleva a los operacionales a seguir las tensiones de la salida, pero con 4 caídas de diodos y algunas resistencias más en medio.
Acopla los dos bobinados por la masa y los desfasa unos Volt a través de los puentes de diodos.

Por esto es que no creo que sea flotante, sino que se trata de un simple error en el dibujo de la fuente, donde omitieron poner esa masa y le pifiaron a la conexión de los condensadores.


Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Dic 9, 2010)

cacho yo antes vi esos errores pero no le di importancia porque se entendian bien.

ahora el finde estoy hasta las manos de trabajo y tengo que usar el otro canal de la potencia
la semana que viene voy a revisar bien la fuente para compararla con la del esquema de jj

Saludos y Gracias
me cominico en cuanto tenga noticias


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 9, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> JJ, fijate en el dibujo que hay en el esquema de la fuente. Está rematadamente mal
> 
> Más allá de que marca como +VCC a ambas salidas (error que se ve fácil y se entiende cuál es cuál), pone en corto todo. Tenés los condensadores de la fuente (C305 a C308) cortocircuitados y ponés en corto un bobinado del trafo o el otro (según la polaridad de la alterna) a través de los diodos del rectificador.
> Yo más que a una masa virtual me tiraría a que con ese triangulito está marcando la masa del bobinado (al centro de los condensadores de filtrado estos) de donde toma la alimentación de potencia y la otra, la del simbolito común, es la masa de los reguladores que alimentan a los operacionales y demás.
> ...


 
De acuerdo cacho!!! Es un error garrafal. Tiene el puente de diodos conectado MUY MAL y cortocircuito, las dos salidas se denominan +VCC y la salida positiva del rectificador esta a masa o centro de los capacitores. NO me va.

Bueno, descifrado eso esperemos no ver mas errores y poder solucionar el prob. de DJ. La verdad NO es una potencia fácil de reparar.

Ahora, si el triangulito es masa como es que la salida del segundo amplificador esta ahi? es que levanta el nivel de esta conexion y asi duplica la potencia.? Entonces no deberia de unirse con la tierra general no?.

Hay un LDR que modifica la ganancia del Oamp Ic1 en la entrada de señal y el led esta conectado a este punto triangular mientras que el de Clip esta a masa de fuente como en las otras unidades convencionales.

es para seguir analizando la topologia que utilizaron, para ahorar transistores? 
por que no un clase H o doble inyectores no ?

saludos

DJ puedes subir algunas fotos de la plaqueta que tienes en reparacion, mas de 2 ojos ven mas que 2
Tambien medir en el canal que funciona la tensión en el punto de salida positivo del parlante (salida canal superior) y en el punto negativo (salida canal inferior) si es con un osciloscopio mejor, sino con musica y un tester en alterna para tener una idea.,

Juan Jose


----------



## Luis Yauck (Dic 13, 2010)

para dj pusse controla los fusibles de la fuente, uno de los problemas que tube y al tener abierto una rama de la alimentaciòn me hacia quedar encendido el cip, eta potencia me saco  canas verdes pero la pude arreglar, cambie todos los transistores del draiver, los diodos 4148 y algunas resistencias, tenìa quemado tres tr de potencia, y no consegui los originales pero si consegui  mjl 21193 y mjl 21194 lo que hice fue cambiar los tr bg20,tr bg21,bg15ybg16 y deje todos los de potencias iguales, de esa forma me funciono muy bien hasta ahora anda bien


----------



## djpusse (Dic 20, 2010)

hola gente.

bueno el tema de la pote lo voy a retomar el año entrante ya que tengo mucho trabajo y compre otra porque me hacia falta para estas fiestas.

les escribia para que me disculpen y desearles felices fiestas a todos

en cuanto me ponga nuevamente les aviso 

desde ya muchas gracias por ayudarme hasta aca estamos en contacto

felices fiestas para todos


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 21, 2010)

Bueno, igualmente para vos.

Un saludos y felices fiestas!!!

Juan José.


----------



## djwily (Sep 6, 2012)

que paso? se solucionó? Tengo una etapa que arreglar de transistores quemados y me gustaba leereos


----------



## Plumaverde (Jun 18, 2016)

Buenas colegas...
esta SKP 3600 y 3610 su ultimo modelo...que desarme y tengo conocimiento de las dos; tienen el principio de las viejas Cown Macrotech 2400, que hay manul de service muy bien explicado...
Cada canal tiene etapa ampli de semicilo positivo, y etapa ampli de semiciclo negativo ( 14 trs para positivo y 14 trs para negativo)...tenemos canal A y canal B, y cada canal tiene su propia fuente con rectificador y capacitores, cuyo punto medio de trafo, es solo para capacitores de fuente y NO para parlante!...
justo me toca repar una que conectarona 380 volts y quemron 14 trs de una etapa en semiciclo positivo, y en la otra etapa semiciclo negativo otros 14 trs...
estoy en pruebas de trs de driver y ver que pasa con Bias y demas yerbas, y si todo ba bien, despues agregar trs finales!...saludos colegas me re sirvio todo su trabajo!


----------



## djpusse (Jun 18, 2016)

Hola plumaverde. Como pasa el tiempo. Fue en 2010 cuando estuve con esta etapa. Espero que te sirva toda la info que hay en este post. Al final esa etapa la había arreglado y se volvió a romper por darle paliza jeje. Recuerdo una vez un empleado me conecto el rack a 380, 2 skp 3600, 1 skp1800, y una concert 4800 la que voló fue la concert y las skp no le hizo nada no se porque. Se fue encendiendo una por una y la concert fue la última, cuando se escuchó la explosión alcanzo a apagar las skp

Nuevamente espero que te sirva toda esta info. Por ahí creo tener esa etapa desarmada si  funcionar aun

Demás esta decir creo, gracias a los demás que en su momento me dieron una mano impagable


----------



## Plumaverde (Jun 20, 2016)

Gracias por tu respuesta Djpusse...si esta la conectaron por error a 380v...encima me cuesta conseguir las reistencias INRUSH que volaron tambien y estan con el rele que alimenta los 220 del trafo Toroidal...en fin vamos despacito con toda la data del pos!...tambien un compañero de mi trabajo que hce eventos tiene una MaxG3610, que se la reviso  para mantenimiento, esta nuevita; para cuidarla desde Okm!...Y justo consegui 36 trnasistores desde San Francisco, Cordoba, una casa de Car Audio que tenia...jajaja
Justo trabajo de tecnico para una mini empresa de audio que tienen CONCERT C4800, 6 de esas y 6 APOOGE P-6000, que son iguales, y hasta ahora muy robustas y muy faciles de reparar que SKP...Y gracias a dios se bancan todo, y las recuidan y le hago todo lo preventivo que se pueda!
Pero contra 380 volt...nada se salva!...
Comentare como me va con esta SKP...ya volaron pistas de los Diodos 1N4004 y varios diodos!...En etapa A, 14 negativos y Diodos, y en etapa B, la parte positiva; los 14 trs y los 4 diodos y el transistor de Bias 2SC3421..que pruevo con TIP122, veremos si anda bien, con los +-15volts, y conectado Driver BG20 y BG21...voy despacito asi toda la parte de entrada y driver queda estable!...Loque veo que son muy chicos los BG17 y BG19, respectivos 2N5551 y 2N5401, serian mejor MJE340 y MJE350, aguantan mas corriente!...
Mantendre al tanto...saludos y gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## Plumaverde (Sep 19, 2016)

Reholas...habia quedado bien reparada esta etapa max-G 3600, punto de trabajo en etapa A, algo extraño, 3 vol antes de los primeros  2SC6011, y 2SA2151, y en los 7 de salida a 0,356 volts Positivos Y negativos, en la primera parte de la etapa que se encarga de amplificar la POSITIVA..
En cuanto la etapa B, se habia roto solo la parte Negativa de amplificacion y estaba bien parte positiva, siendo tension de trabajo (punto), 0,257 volts de la parte Positiva, Y la Negativa a 0,403 volts los transistores de salida...tanto en los trs 2SC6011 Y 2SA2151, que  de los 7 de cada lado, solo quedaron dos y 5 eran  2sC5200 y 2SA1943...esta etapa se comporto bien...
Em la etapa A, se encontraron varios trasistores cortados 2N5551 y 2N5401, y los de proteccion S9014 y S9015, y revisadolos OPTOacopladores y estaban bien!!...y se fue...chocho que habia quedado bien!...Pero no estando seguro; y gracias a que le reparo a otros profesionales que usan Alta potencia de audio; me prestaron una igual que andaba perfecto y saque tensiones de trabajo. Solo la etapa A estaba algo elevada...3 volts entre bases de los primeros 2SC6011 y 2SA2151, y en los de salida 0,357 cada uno!.- 
Bueno...la conectaron, no se si llegaron a poner parlantes, pero BOLO protencion de transistores S9014 y S9015, reemplazados por BC327 y BC337; y la parte de los OPTOACOPLADORS LP621 se quemaron literalmente...es decir que oscilo punto de trabajo...el cambio del 2SC3421 x el TIP122 no ha funcionado bien...
A revisar de nuevo etapa!...mantengo al tanto...si alguien me dice cual transistor uso en el regular el punto de  trabajo por el 2SC3421 que es de 40 a 60 watios, un TIP 32C...
Y como dijeron antes Da canas verdes esta etapa!...otras las he metido mano a diestra y siniestra, una Max-G 3610X y anda 10 puntos...y esta se retova, Y siempre la "etapa A" gracias colegas!


----------



## Plumaverde (Sep 9, 2019)

Ya es 2019, y vuelvo a retomar repacion de esta etapa. La parte "A" armarla de nuevo; fallo del punto Vbe que da la tension de bases a los de salida. Y la etapa "B" reclienta reguladores de 15 volts en placa de control. Recuerdo que esta etapa fue conectada por error a 380volts. Y revisando recientemente, hay corto tambien en la plaqueta de entrada de audio. Revisando todo de nuevo; ya adelantare novedades...saludos colegas!


----------

